# Does anyone own a Freedoms Arms Model 83?



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

Does anyone own a Freedoms Arms Model 83 in 454 Casull or any other chambering? I purchased mine with 45Colt & 45ACP extra cylinders. Mine is the field grade with a 6" barrel. The craftsmanship that goes into these guns cannot be beat. I almost purchased the Ruger Super Redhawk in 454 Casull, but I luckily discovered a lot of problems with fired cases being stuck in the cylinder. I don't believe Ruger should have made the 454 Casull in a 6 shot double action revolver. With my new Freedoms Arms Model 83 in 454 Casull, I have a revolver for anything that walks the surface of the planet.

http://www.freedomarms.com/


----------



## james s melson (Aug 19, 2003)

I would love to have one, I have owned several blackhawks over the years and a few redhawks. The handgun I miss the most is a single action .44mag Virginian Dragoon that a friend now owns, it reminds me of a model 83 but not near as stout.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*James*

I have a Ruger Blackhawk 45 caliber convertible with 5 ½" barrel, Ruger Blackhawk 357 Magnum convertible with 6 ½" barrel, Ruger single six in 22LR/22WMR with 6 5/8" barrel. Also my Thompson center Encore barrels, 12" 454 Casull, 10" 44 Magnum, 10" 7mm-08 Remington, plus my new member Freedom Arms model 83 in 454 Casull with 6" barrel.


----------



## mike shaw (Aug 6, 2008)

OneShotOneKill said:


> *James*
> 
> James,
> I'm looking for rubber grips for my Virginian Dragoon, and Pachmayr suggested trying the ones from a Freedom Arms 83. Could I trace my grips and send the tracing to you (or vice-versa) to see how they compare?
> ...


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Strange that you made this post as I am currently researching the .454 Casull Cartridge. The Freedom Arms .454 Casull Revolvers are out of my price range but I have been looking at the Magnum Research BFR in .454 Casull with a 7 1/2" Barrel.

Are you guys that are shooting the .454 Casull loading you own ammo of strictly shooting Factory Loads? Just curious if you guys that load your own load them full tilt all the time, or if anyone is using a reduced velocity load for general purpose when full house .454 Power is not needed.

I see Winchester offers a 250gr. Hornady XTP Hollow Point loading in their Super X line that pushes the Hornady Bullet at 1300 FPS. I was thinking that for Deer Hunting that would be a good load to start out with.

Larry


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

SDHandgunner said:


> or if anyone is using a reduced velocity load for general purpose when full house .454 Power is not needed.


Why not use a 45 Long Colt round for reduced loads in a 454 Casull?


----------

